# increase 3g speeds?



## fixxxer2012

im new to the dinc2, i wonder if there are any hacks to increase the 3g speeds at all? i know when i had the tbolt there was and it helped alot.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> im new to the dinc2, i wonder if there are any hacks to increase the 3g speeds at all? i know when i had the tbolt there was and it helped alot.


Here, try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15948434&postcount=1127


----------



## smooth3006

icanhazdroid said:


> Here, try this:
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1127


3g script worked great, thanks man.


----------



## fixxxer2012

holy cow that 3g script is kickass, my speeds are awesome now.


----------



## icanhazdroid

No problem guys. Thank the guy over at XDA that made it. Unless you're like me and got banned


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> No problem guys. Thank the guy over at XDA that made it. Unless you're like me and got banned


yeah im banned from their too.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah im banned from their too.


Sucks most of the Incredible 2 community seems to be on XDA


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> Sucks most of the Incredible 2 community seems to be on XDA


you can still view threads and download things.


----------



## dnoyeb

So you guys really think it helps? Or does it depend on the rom that each of you are running?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> So you guys really think it helps? Or does it depend on the rom that each of you are running?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


It works with all ROMS. it modifies your build.prop to have faster settings


----------



## fixxxer2012

dnoyeb said:


> So you guys really think it helps? Or does it depend on the rom that each of you are running?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


I swear by it. It helps alot, i even put it on my wifes lg vortex and it helped. I dont miss lte as much now.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> I swear by it. It helps alot, i even put it on my wifes lg vortex and it helped. I dont miss lte as much now.


I guarantee I won't miss LTE. Especially on my Tbolt with unreliable qualcomm chip it runs, and the fact that everyone in the DFW area has it... just seems like 3G to me. I just got my Inc2!







This script will be the first thing I do.. After rooting. Which reminds me, if it comes with 2.3, can I root it yet?


----------



## fixxxer2012

Yes you can root with the .98 bootloader. Look on xda or here for the instructions. Congrats on the dinc2.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> Yes you can root with the .98 bootloader. Look on xda or here for the instructions. Congrats on the dinc2.


Thanks dude. Hopefully mine doesn't have some non-unlockable bootloader... I will beg jcase to no end to fix it for me


----------



## fixxxer2012

The phone is totally unlockable.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> The phone is totally unlockable.


And has so many choices...main reason I switched over


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> And has so many choices...main reason I switched over


not a ton but enough to keep me happy until the htc vigor ships. i recommend the liquid v3.0 rom with tiamat 1.1.14.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> not a ton but enough to keep me happy until the htc vigor ships. i recommend the liquid v3.0 rom with tiamat 1.1.14.


Eh I'm not sure if the Vigor is worth it. But I just mean there's MIUI, sense 3.5, real AOSP etc.


----------

